# 02 3.5 oil leak



## ryan_n_wky (Jul 30, 2017)

I have an 02 with the 3.5. It was my wifes car and now my work car. Ive done a lot of work to it but it has an oil leak that I cannot find. the leak seams to be coming from the top left of the engine. Oil drips onto the altenator, and runs down the ac compressor. I have changed vale covers, oil pan gasket, oil cooler o ring. It has actually caught the altenator on fire once. Ive taken the top cover off and there was a lot of oil on top of the valve covers. its a pretty good size leak. Around 1 1/2 quarts a week. Any ideas?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

On top of the valve covers is a pretty odd place to find oil. Any chance the front crank seal is leaking and throwing the oil all over the place? If it's really hard to locate, you have it dye tested.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

ryan_n_wky said:


> I have an 02 with the 3.5. It was my wifes car and now my work car. Ive done a lot of work to it but it has an oil leak that I cannot find. the leak seams to be coming from the top left of the engine. Oil drips onto the altenator, and runs down the ac compressor. I have changed vale covers, oil pan gasket, oil cooler o ring. It has actually caught the altenator on fire once. Ive taken the top cover off and there was a lot of oil on top of the valve covers. its a pretty good size leak. Around 1 1/2 quarts a week. Any ideas?


Check the oil fill cap for any leaks. Check around the top part of the timing chain case for any leaks.

I know you're saying the leak appears to be coming from the top of the engine, however that may be old oil leftover from an oil fill spill. The actual leak may be from the front or rear crankshaft seals. Check them for leaks.


----------

